
Show HN: A small, functional state management library - tobihrbr
https://github.com/herber/nation?
======
fiatjaf
I always click on these and try to find a state management to use with React
or similar frameworks, because Redux is horrible and the most famous
alternatives are even worse.

To enlight people like me who are going to click this, I must say I had a good
experience with
[https://github.com/andrejewski/raj](https://github.com/andrejewski/raj).

~~~
tobihrbr
I had the same problem you did. That's why I built nation - it's my ideal
solution for state management.

------
fiatjaf
When people say "immutable" they're actually meaning "functional data
structures", right? Not JavaScript objects which you are prevented from
mutating.

But here and in many other similar libraries it seems that "immutable"
actually hold the second meaning.

